# Powerbook G4 impossible à reformater



## Sebb (9 Février 2012)

Dans le but de le revendre, je souhaite formater mon PowerbookG4 et le "cleaner".
Après avoir insérer le DVD d'installation n°1 et cliquer sur redémarrer, mon ordi s'éteint mais au redémarrage, l'écran se fige (cf PJ).
Je sais comment régler ce prob (ctrl, alt, P, R) mais ma question est:
Comment reformater mon ordi si la lecture du dvd est impossible?
Merci,

Sebb


----------



## Invité (9 Février 2012)

Ben là, t'as un KP (Kernel Panic) !
En général c'est matériel, mais pas toujours.
Essaie déjà de ne garder que la Ram soudée si tu en as sur ton PB (sans plus de précisions sur le modèle on ne sait pas)
essaie de déconnecter la carte Airport


----------



## Sebb (10 Février 2012)

Il s'agit d'1 PowerBook G4 15' - 1GH - 512Mo - DDR SDRAM

"Essaie déjà de ne garder que la Ram soudée si tu en as sur ton PB (sans plus de précisions sur le modèle on ne sait pas)"
Ça veut dire quoi concrètement "ne garder que la Ram soudée"? 


"essaie de déconnecter la carte Airport"
C'est la solution 2 si la solution 1 ne marche pas?

Merci pour les conseils,

Sebb


----------



## Invité (10 Février 2012)

Hum à priori pas de Ram soudée sur ce modèle.
Essaie d'enlever la Ram et nettoyer les contacts et la remettre.
Après éventuellement la carte Airport


----------



## Sebb (10 Février 2012)

Merci pour les conseils mais rien n'y fait.
J'ai sorti les 2 cartes mémoires (tu conseilles de nettoyer avec quoi?)
J'ai sorti la carte Airport.
Même impasse...
Autre solution?

Sebb


----------



## Invité (10 Février 2012)

Sebb a dit:


> Merci pour les conseils mais rien n'y fait.
> J'ai sorti les 2 cartes mémoires (tu conseilles de nettoyer avec quoi?)
> J'ai sorti la carte Airport.
> Même impasse...
> ...



Je nettoie avec du "nettoyant contact" ou de l'alcool à 90°.
Il faut nettoyer aussi les connecteurs à l'endroit ou les barrettes sinsèrent, avec une bombe à air par exemple
Pour d'autres idées, j'en ai pas. 
Les seuls KP que j'ai eu étaient liés à des conneries (boot sur un DDE et débranchement du disque à chaud, etc) et une fois sur mon iBook, mais c'était le disque dur et je pouvais booter sur un autre support


----------



## esv^^ (20 Février 2012)

Sebb a dit:


> Dans le but de le revendre, je souhaite formater mon PowerbookG4 et le "cleaner".
> Après avoir insérer le DVD d'installation n°1 et cliquer sur redémarrer, mon ordi s'éteint mais au redémarrage, l'écran se fige (cf PJ).
> Je sais comment régler ce prob (ctrl, alt, P, R) mais ma question est:
> Comment reformater mon ordi si la lecture du dvd est impossible?
> ...



tu a essayer de le formater avec TES cd GRIS? Si oui, j'aurais sûrement une eventuelle solution pour toi...
(j'ai eu à peu près le même problème...)
Les kernel Panic, j'en ai déjà vu un bon paquet! (sur mes ordis entre autre...)


----------



## Sebb (17 Avril 2012)

"tu a essayer de le formater avec TES cd GRIS? Si oui, j'aurais sûrement une eventuelle solution pour toi...
(j'ai eu à peu près le même problème...)
Les kernel Panic, j'en ai déjà vu un bon paquet! (sur mes ordis entre autre...)"

Avec 1 peu de retard, c'est quoi TES cd GRIS?????? Pour moi, c'est du chinois.

Merci de fournir qq explications,


Sebb


----------



## esv^^ (17 Avril 2012)

Sebb a dit:


> "tu a essayer de le formater avec TES cd GRIS? Si oui, j'aurais sûrement une eventuelle solution pour toi...
> (j'ai eu à peu près le même problème...)
> Les kernel Panic, j'en ai déjà vu un bon paquet! (sur mes ordis entre autre...)"
> 
> ...



Je me suis mal exprimé: avec quoi as tu essayer de re-formater ton ordi?
Quelle est la couleur du cd?


----------



## Sebb (3 Mai 2012)

Tout le problème est là! 
C'est exactement l'opération que je recherche à faire mais dès que j'insère le dvd gris, l'ordi se plante (cf PJ).

Sebb


----------



## Nagno (3 Mai 2012)

Kernel Panic?


----------



## Sebb (4 Mai 2012)

Solution trouvée. Mauvais DVD d'installation. :-(

Merci pour tout,

Sebb


----------

